# First Time Smoking Salmon



## hopvol (Mar 19, 2016)

I just got 10 gallons of my Irish Red Ale in the fermenter. Tomorrow I'll be smoking salmon for the first time. Throwing on a couple lbs of cod for fish tacos. I just got 4 lbs of salmon in a 1:4 salt brown sugar brine. I'll pull it out in the morning and put on rack for pellicle to form. I couldnt find alder so I'll be using apple. Here's to hoping my first salmon smoke goes well. Cheers! 













Salmon.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 19, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Mar 19, 2016)

HopVol,

Your pic makes it look like the Salmon is in a wet brine being in a ziplok bag and not in a dry brine.  No?  Hopefully it's just my old eyes.

Craig


----------



## hopvol (Mar 19, 2016)

I guess it is a wet brine. Maybe I'm not doing it right? I used 1 qt of water, 1/2 cup salt to 2 cups of brown sugar.


----------



## hopvol (Mar 20, 2016)

Everything turned out good. The plan with the new smoker (Im still trying to learn it) was try to stay at or just below 200 until internal temp of 145. I did about an hour to an hour and a half about 175. Then I started trying to raise the temp a little, got it up to 200 and left it there another hour and a half. Checked and they were exactly 145 so it went well. Also did cod for fish tacos with salsa, jalapenos, and cheese, shrimp in a pan with cajun seasoning and butter, and jalapeno poppers. Just finished eating the fish tacos. Used Dirtsailor's fish taco recipe. They turned out awesome, thanks DS! 













Cod2.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 20, 2016


















Salmon2.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 20, 2016


















Poppers.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 20, 2016


















Shrimp.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 20, 2016


















Fish Tacos.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks delicious!

That's a great looking plate at the end!!

I tried to give you points, but I'm over my limit.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## cmayna (Mar 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> That's a great looking plate at the end!!
> 
> ...


Got ya covered Al.  HopVol,  that looks fantastic.  Good Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oops might have given points to you as well Al.  Oh heck, I'm sure you deserve it anyways.


----------



## waltmayo (Mar 21, 2016)

Exactly as I did yesterday... same brine... apple wood. Turned out fantastic. My wife - who love loves love smoked salmon - was very impressed! For my first run at salmon, it was a great success.


----------

